# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty TNHH Thương mại & du lịch Đông Kinh - Huế

## tieuthunhangheo

*Trụ sở chính tại thành phố Huế:*

* Giám đốc:* Ông Trương Đình Lãm
* Địa chỉ:* 34 Trần Cao Vân, Tp. Huế
* Điện thoại:* 84.54.3 821467
* Di động:* 0903 500 455
* Fax:* 84.54.821466
* Email:* dongkinh_hue@yahoo.co.jp

Tên đầy đủ: Công ty TNHH Thương mại du lịch Đông Kinh
Tên giao dịch thương mại: Công ty TNHH Thương mại du lịch Tokyo
Tên gọi tắt: Đông Kinh tour

Được thành lập vào ngày 11/11/1996 <br>
Được cấp giấy phép kinh doanh số 0201/2003/TCDL-GPLHQT vào ngày 6/3/2003
Số tài khoản + Ngân hàng: 0161000000891 VCB CN Huế
Mã số thuế: 3300102375
Các lĩnh vực hoạt động:

    * Thương mại, du lịch, tư vấn đầu tư, bán vé tàu, xe, máy bay, thiết bị điện tử
    * Tổ chức tour, sản xuất gia công và bán các đồ trang trí nội ngoại thất và lưu niệm, xuất khẩu
    * Các dịch vụ du lịch: tổ chức các tour trong và ngoài nước


Nhà hàng Nhật bản Ta.Ke


Công ty Đông Kinh - nhà hàng Nhật Bản Ta.Ke

----------

